# Refurb MacPro Delayed...



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I had been watching the refurb stock of Mac Pros the last several weeks as I've been buying most of my Apple gear that way. The newest mid 2010 models started appearing about a month ago, mostly the basic entry 2.8 4 cores with a smattering of 8 cores. I was hoping for the 6 core 333, which was going to be rare because it's BTO but heard they do come up on occasion.

2 weeks ago, I check on Monday 9AM and it's there! 3-5 days delivery promised. I place the order and the acknowledgement says shipping in 3-5 days but the delivery date is more like 7-10 days. This morning another email says delayed, still shipping in 3-5 days; delivery Nov 9-16.

Strange, as I figured the refurb stock is on hand and wouldn't be offered without being available. I'm pretty sure once the item is sold it's removed from the site, so it shouldn't be a case of being oversold. And I'd guess it's probably sitting in the US somewhere.

I'm used to Apple being super quick; I once ordered a BTO Powerbook and had it in my hands in 4 days, after being assembled in China.

Anyone else experience similar delays?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never seen that for the Refurb Store. Every refurb I've ordered (2008 Mac Pro 8-core, 15" first gen unibody MBP, a GMA950 Mini and an iPod) were all at my door within 2 days of ordering, and they all shipped from Rancho Cordova, California.


----------

